# New wallet apk



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey there's a new Google wallet apk out there. Looking to get a copy to put in my flashable.

Also does anyone know a better way of modding the build prop in a zip than what I'm currently doing? At the moment I've just included the build.prop file in the zip and it overwrites the existing one. Problem is now everyone who uses it will see aokp 4.1.2 in their about phone regardless of what ROM or version theyre on. Is there a way to change just those two lines with a flash able zip, or am I out of luck?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidRootz (Apr 29, 2012)

would love to find Google Wallet 1.6-R96-v13 

I can't update from Play Store since I'm on Verizon 

found a link to the APK - http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1684308&d=1359399708


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Are you on touchwiz or AOSP DroidRootz, if it's AOSP then you can update the app through the Play Store no problem, so long as your build.prop has been modified.


----------



## DroidRootz (Apr 29, 2012)

i'm on blackbean 7 (4.2.1) not sure if that would work

just realized that my Nexus 7 updates no problem so I could probably just pull it from that in the future...


----------

